# DW Review - AutoLand ATACK - Alloy Wheel Cleaner



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*Product* Atack - Wheel Cleaner with LASTING NANO+ COAT 
*Price & Availablilty:* As tested 'retail' pack 700ml RRP £3.99, Will also be available to the 'trade' in 5Ltr size.
*Used on:* Honda Jazz 56' 1.4SE, wheels not cleaned in over a month and with NO inherent protection coating. Not loved wheels by any means with by the looks of it NO cleaning on the insides since the car was sold. They will need some work!!!
*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

EFECTIVELY CLEANS brake dust, oil and rubber residue and road grime
ATACK FOR WHEELS - a new formula with new generation detergents, based on NANO+ technology.
Cleans thoroughly - contains nanoparticles of colloidal silica. Acting on molecular level, they actively penetrate even the minutest roughness on the wheel, thus effectively separating dirt residue from the cleaned surface. This process ensures the easy and effective removal of dirt from a rim, e.g. brake dust, oil residue, rubber, or road dirt.
LASTING NANO+ COAT Nanoparticles fill even the microscopic scratches and create a sealed layer protecting the rim from atmospheric conditions. The rims regain their brand-new look. Recommended by the AEZ alloy wheel manufacturer.

*Packaging:*

700ml plastic spray bottle, twist spray nozzle with 'unique' special spray straw that works in every position even upside down!!


















[/B]I am told the packaging will change to have 'English' instructions instead of the label on my sample.[/B]

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear in colour, No particular fragrance that I can but my finger on .

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

I first tried this on a basis of apply to the front wheel (only half the wheel at this stage), leave for the stated 2-3minutes and then pressure wash OFF to see how well the product performed, I would say a big :thumb: from me in this instance. You do NEED the pressure from the PW to have maximum effect but I think you'll agree from the pictures it's pretty impressive.




































































































Rinsed: :thumb:





































Not bad at all for a first pass WITHOUT any agitation. So I applied again, this time you can see what it comes out like but this time agitated with a brush. You can see that the wheel WASN'T fully clean so this stage WAS needed.


















































































To leave the first half clean ..





































Second stage was to do the other half. This time I tried with just a hose and spray nozzle. This removed some surface dirt but nothing compared with the PW and this really showed the benefit of agitation.








































































































































*Ease Of Use:*

Very good, impressive spray nozzle with 'unique' internal straw that sprays no matter how you hold it came into it's own while spraying into all areas of the wheel.

*Finish:*

Certainly left a clean wheel after agitation that after a weeks driving seems a little cleaner.

*Durability:*

It's a wheel cleaner first with added NANO+ COAT to hopefully aid and improve the ability to resist brake dust build up and ease of maintenance. Working so far...

*Value:*

I think quite reasonably priced for a 'retail' product. Always a difficult one compared to 'trade' price for buying in bulk but compared to most of the competitors on the market at this price range spot on. Maybe it would be good to have a brush as agitation is really required which ever method you use to get the full benefit of the product but this would I'm sure but the price up. I would see this as a great benefit though :thumb:

*Overall DW Rating: 74% * Would be higher with a brush and gloves.

*Conclusion:* It's a wheel cleaner pure and simple that leaves behind the added benefit of the NANO+COAT. Reasonably priced but doesn't have the benefit of a wheel brush or gloves unlike some of its price rivals. Plus point has to be the bottle and how it works at all angles which does help spraying around the wheel without having to rotate it.

Many thanks to Artur from FasterthanSound for the sample.


----------

